# full house



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

over the past week we have had my brothers ex's dogs staying over Muffin(16 year old X breed) Totts ( chiwawa x jack russle don't know her age) and Amber the cockapoo who i think is over 2 as she is older than Delta who will be 2 on Monday. 
this morning we added and extra girl to the gang Lilly the cocker, so we have 8 dogs in the house for the next week. its going well, walking 6 of them together Inca, Echo, Delta, Lilly, Totts and Amber. Gypsy stays with my mum and goes where she goes. i take muffin pout separate, she is easier to walk on her own, when i take her with the others it takes twice as long to walk as she wants to sniff everything and keeps tripping me up, but on her own she still sniffs but doesn't get under my feet. 


http://youtu.be/g5VY7lVkINQ


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my mercy girl!! And Im worried about just 2 . . . silly me! Great pictures!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow sounds and looks busy! Have fun.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. Lovely photos.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You make it look so easy!! Lovely pics! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol it helps that they are all so calm, the 3 have stayed over night with us before but never for this long, amber was depressed for the first 2 days, but now we are seeing the puppy side to her and she is brining toys to play with us. 


Lilly is that cocker who doesn't like getting groomed, so I'm getting to see the friendly side of her, which is nice for a change, she doesn't mind sleeping on the couch with my lot but I'm wanting to see if she will play. Amber almost got her to play but Delta jumped in and spoiled it. 

she isn't keen on being moved when she doesn't want to so I'm leaving a short lead on her as she is a little mouthy, i have 6 of them sleeping on the couch with me, muffin and gypsy are in the hall. 


but yeah its good fun, its strange when walking as my girls no how i walk, because on my dyslexia or dispraxia i can never remember which one affects my balance and coordination, i have a weave when i walk so my lot no for the most part to stay out from under my feet and walk behind me when on narrow paths or stairs as they know i need to look where I'm going, the others are having to learn this. 

another thing is the amount of times I'm needing to fill the watter bowl, its not just that their are more dogs in the house, muffin Totts and amber used to be raw fed but are now on tined and dry food and they drink so much more than they used to. 

I'm just looking forward to Lilly coming out of her shell a little more.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That really is a house full, what fun. I love the way you have them all attentively staring into the camera - you're obviously top dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Kendal, a like the idea of a house full of dogs too, snap!

Lovely photos, I can imagine walk time is fun too. Do you walk 3 or 4 at a time?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

haha that looks like my house all the time,great pics,they all look so happy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Mandy .. I love the group photos of your girls  still smiling about Kenya with the 3D TV, so funny!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg...so impressed that you managed to get a photo of all of them on the couch at once.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol the seacret was baken and sosseges left ober from brakefast lol was fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha...awesome... I guess they would all be well behaved for some sausage lol

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well the girls are going home on sunday, as much as i love having them and they are very well behaved and calm in the house, i am looking forward to sunday and everything goingback to normal. its been nice seeing the sooky side of lilly concidering i normaly only see her when trying to groom her which she isnt always happy about.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So many gorgeous doggies!!  I am jealous, if I win the Euromillions today (£110 MILLION!!) I will buy a big farm and have big fun doggie days


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah! Great pics!!! they all look so happy....Ruth..if you win..let me know I will come for a visit!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow
I love all the photos 
But I really like the third photo with everyone sleeping on the couch


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

And then there were three (well 4 but gypsy is out with my mum) thats the girls all gone . Muffin Amber and Totts went hoke last night. and Lilly just left. 

So all things back to normal at our house.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol...and yet you still have more dogs than most of us on here...lol. Glad you seemed to like your full house.


----------

